# Tyr - Brazilian 7 String Custom Guitar



## Enzo (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello guys from Sevenstring.org!
Few months ago i was wondering about a new guitar. After searching for a hell of a time i finally made a decision! I would go custom!!

So, i started with a simple ESP M-II idea. Too simple for me... After that, i saw a Neo-Classical player, no, not Yngwie. But Lucca Turilli. I really liked his guitar shape. So i sent an e-mail to Christophe Capelli, his luthier. I asked if i could use Turilli's guitar as a starting point to my project. He said yes.

So, i just recieved this design, made by my luthier here in Brazil.







So, what do you think?

It was inspired in a violin and in Luca's guitar.

The body will be made in Freijó (it's a brazilian variant from the alder). The top will be imbuia (which i'll display photos). There will be a back made of imbuia too. 

The necks specs are:
Slightly rounded
20mm/22mm.
48mm at nut (it's a seven string)
The fretboard will be a nice and black blank of african ebony, with no inlays.
Dunlops 6000's
What about the neck woods? Well, you'll all see. I can assure that will have mahogany, bloodwood and maple on it!

The body will have a cutaway which is about 1-2mm beyond de 24º fret.


I'll start this project probably at next week (if i don't die to my flight to São Paulo). And IF you want i will post pictures of the progress.

And finally, the top:





So, guys. I'm new here, please do not kill me yet, ok?

And by the way, sorry for my english, i'm just too excited! 

Thanks,
Enzo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm interested to see how this turns out. 

You're English is pretty darn good too.


----------



## Enzo (Jul 19, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm interested to see how this turns out.
> 
> You're English is pretty darn good too.



Man you just have no idea! I'm shaking!

By the way, thanks for the compliment.

I'm so excited that i actually forgot to say what i'll use as in therms of hardware. 

Well...
*4x3 Gotoh tuners. The headstock will be from a Japanese ESP Horizon.
Schaller Original Floyd Rose 7 string.
Schaller straplocks.
DiMarzio Tone Zone7 and DiMarzio Air Norton7. BKPs are kinda expensive... And with all the taxes that Brazil have ONE BKP would cost me about 300 dollars.

And the guitar will be a neck-through.
*
The worst part about the guitar is that will take about 6 months to be made... I think i'll post a lot of pictures... Hahaha.


----------



## SD83 (Jul 19, 2010)

Enzo said:


> I'll start this project probably at next week (if i don't die to my flight to São Paulo). And IF you wan't i will post pictures of the progress.


Sure! I'd love to see pictures. I like the design


----------



## Zeromancer (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome. Always been a fan of Luca's guitars.


----------



## Enzo (Jul 19, 2010)

SD83 said:


> Sure! I'd love to see pictures. I like the design



I hope that people doesn't say that the guitar is ugly/weird as hell. 
What you think? 



> Awesome. Always been a fan of Luca's guitars.


Thanks man! In my opinion will be even better in few months.

And i just got conjunctivitis! Which also means:
I'll sit my ass on my chair the entire damn day to relax and play guitar. And after that i'll have my incredible 5 days "vacation"... And aaaaaaafter that i'll have a butt load of tests. 

Nice...


----------



## leandroab (Jul 22, 2010)

Quanto ficou o orçamento?


----------



## Enzo (Jul 22, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Quanto ficou o orçamento?



Olha velho não posso te falar a quantia exata. Se não seria sacanagem com o luthier. Mas vou te dar uma margem. Digamos que saiu 65% do preço de uma Ibanez RG4570Z Prestige, só levando em conta a conversão de dólares > reais, sem as taxas de importação ou qualquer outro tipo de custo adicional.

Mas e aí. O que você achou do desenho do corpo da guitarra?

Since you all love pictures, i'll post few pictures of this luthier work.


----------



## Kapee (Jul 23, 2010)

>


I'd love to own this one! Great luthier you have there


----------



## leandroab (Jul 23, 2010)

Gostei da sua ideia sim, e quando perguntei pelo preço, eu quis dizer uma margem de preço mesmo. Perguntei o preço tmb pois eu não faço a menor ideia de quanto luthiers (?) cobram nesse país porque eh meio dificil arrumar um orçamento "Só pra ver quanto vai ser" e quando consegui alguns, eram uma coisa absurda (coisas da faixa 4k a 8k reais)..

Valeu ai e boa sorte!

EDIT: O preço total dado pelo luthier leva em conta os captadores tambem?


----------



## Enzo (Jul 23, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Gostei da sua ideia sim, e quando perguntei pelo preço, eu quis dizer uma margem de preço mesmo. Perguntei o preço tmb pois eu não faço a menor ideia de quanto luthiers (?) cobram nesse país porque eh meio dificil arrumar um orçamento "Só pra ver quanto vai ser" e quando consegui alguns, eram uma coisa absurda (coisas da faixa 4k a 8k reais)..
> 
> Valeu ai e boa sorte!



É. Tem que procurar MUITO antes de pedir pra algum luthier fazer uma guitarra. Eu felizmente encontrei esse. 
Aí no RJ tem o Maurício Luis Bertola, que mora em Niterói, é um grande luthier.

É a velha história velho, quanto mais renomado mais caro e mais seco... Lembro que tinha pedido pra um luth em especial fazer uma guitarra com as mesmas especificações dessa que eu to fazendo agora. Me falaram que fariam (de um modo curto e grosso) sim, mas eu só tinha a opção de um modelo (que era o modelo deles) daí dependendo do que eu quisesse eles aumentariam o preço (convenhamos, a guitarra já era 5500 reais...).

Muitos dos luthiers brasileiros se aproveitam dos preços abusivos que são cobrados por guitas importadas, e botam, digamos assim 500 reais mais barato pra vender. 

Existem exceções. 

Edit: Não, não vem com os captadores. Esse preço é somente da guitarra. O hardware todo eu comprei por fora por 700 reais.

Don't know what the F we are talking about? We are talking about how luths guitars and industrial guitars are WAY overpriced here, in Brazil we pay for the name, need examples? Ok:

All of you are kinda familiar with Ibbys, right? Ok, the RG1557 here costs about 3200 dollars and the Ibanez JEM7V about 7000 US dollars. 

Cheap, huh?

Talking about luth guitars...





There you go...


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 23, 2010)

I like it a lot. 
Would be classy with a...a...a...%µ^$^ù english word escapes me. A border like there is on violins.
This:


----------



## Enzo (Jul 23, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> I like it a lot.
> Would be classy with a...a...a...%µ^$^ù english word escapes me. A border like there is on violins.
> This:



You mean, those lines close to the edges?


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Enzo (Jul 23, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Yep.



It looks classy, indeed. But on violins. I think that would look a bit strange on a guitar... I got a bit of time to think, the guitar will be a neck through,and the top placement is pretty much one of the last things to be done.

It's a nice idea. I'll think a bit about it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 23, 2010)

i´ve seen binding like that near the edge on guitars before. it can easily look nice as long as it´s done right. i´ve seen it used to separate the top wood from the back wood, when the top has been carved so that the back wood shows along the edges on the front, if that makes any sense.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 23, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> i´ve seen binding like that near the edge on guitars before. it can easily look nice as long as it´s done right. i´ve seen it used to separate the top wood from the back wood, when the top has been carved so that the back wood shows along the edges on the front, if that makes any sense.



Something like this maybe??


----------



## Enzo (Jul 23, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> Something like this maybe??


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN !!!

It's beautiful! 

I thought he was talking about the double binding.

But anyway, the top on my guitar won't be carved it will be flat with a drop top. That's why i think that it would be kinda strange.

Hmm... The final combination of the neck woods are like this:
Mahogany/Bloodwood/Maple/Maple/Maple/Bloodwood/Mahogany

Each "/" is a little piece of black wood (which i don't know what wood will be).
I'll try to come up with something more visual so everyone can take a look. I have 30 minutes, wish me luck.


----------



## Enzo (Jul 23, 2010)

Back of the neck. Should look something like this.


----------



## durangokid (Jul 24, 2010)

poxa cara!
Projeto legal!
Realmente, imbuia é linda, eu quase cheguei a fazer uma 7 cordas de luthier inspirada na ''suhr modern'' , só que ia sair muito caro, mais eu ainda vou fazer, o luthier me deu a ideia de que pra baratear a guitarra, eu poderia trazer tudo de fora, como madeiras, peças e hardware em geral e ele iria cobrar só a mão de obra, que ia ficar em torno de 2 a 3k mais ou menos, mais ainda sim é caro...


----------



## Enzo (Jul 24, 2010)

durangokid said:


> poxa cara!
> Projeto legal!
> Realmente, imbuia é linda, eu quase cheguei a fazer uma 7 cordas de luthier inspirada na ''suhr modern'' , só que ia sair muito caro, mais eu ainda vou fazer, o luthier me deu a ideia de que pra baratear a guitarra, eu poderia trazer tudo de fora, como madeiras, peças e hardware em geral e ele iria cobrar só a mão de obra, que ia ficar em torno de 2 a 3k mais ou menos, mais ainda sim é caro...


 
Quer uma dica? Use madeiras brasileiras pra baratear o custo. Ao invez do alder use o freijó, maple use pau marfim. Etc. Isso ja vai baratear bastante. E outra, 2-3 mil só de mao de obra é completa loucura. A minha guita ficou mais ou menos isso (sem hardware) e eu tenho a liberdade de usar QUALQUER madeira nacional sem acrescimos de preço.

Lixo de teclado de netbook!!!!


----------



## Trespass (Jul 24, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> I like it a lot.
> Would be classy with a...a...a...%µ^$^ù english word escapes me. A border like there is on violins.
> This:



That's called purfing.

http://www.violins.demon.co.uk/making/purfling.htm

---






Red Violin Quote: "This violin _guitar_ should be mine!"


----------



## Enzo (Jul 24, 2010)

If i remember well that guitar was beying sold by its owner few weeks/months ago... Do not ask me why.


----------



## Enzo (Jul 30, 2010)

Finally... It started. I went to his luthiery workshop and i gotta say that he makes really nice and smooth KICKING (THE SHIT OUT OF EVERYTHING) ASS GUITARS!. 

We have selected the top wood and i had the chance to take some pictures of it... But you can't really see the figuring thaaaaaaat well in that side of the wood that i took pictures. The opposite side was better in therms of figuring coloration, but i'm too lazy.

About the pics... Well, i don't know where the hell my camera cables are... They're probably with my father, which is about 1200km away from me. So... uhh... yeah. I'll try to post the pics in few hours, since i'll be going back to my house.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 30, 2010)

That top wood you chose looks beautiful! And the neck I bet will look killer too! Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Enzo (Jul 30, 2010)

I had to use a bit of photoshop to make the figure pop out. The other side you could see the figuring without any problem. Due to the contrast, lightning, etc change the color of the wood was also modified. I photoshoped it just to make the figuring appear a bit more.

Well, you can get an idea of what will look like.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi d00ds! Just god a new pic of the guitar top.






Jesus christ! 





And this is the body wood.








Now the building has officially started.
Come on guys, tell me what you think!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Aug 3, 2010)

Enzo said:


>



^^^ This.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 3, 2010)

Enzo said:


> Hi d00ds! *Just god* a new pic of the guitar top.



Phail! 

Final specs:

24 frets, 25.5 scale.
Freijó/imbuia wings.
Imbuia top with a light sunburst. With a drop-top.
Imbuia back with continuous back plate.
Mahogany/Bloodwood/Maple/Maple/Maple/Bloodwood/Mahogany neck through
48mm at nut. 68mm at 24th fret.
20mm/22mm neck 
Dunlop 6000 frets.
African ebony fingerboard with 16 radius
No inlays on the fretboard.
DiMarzio Tone Zone 7 (B)
DiMarzio Air Norton (N)
OFR7 tremolo.
Gotoh 16:1 ratio. 4x3
Recessed Jack (like a Ibanez JEM)
Black hardware.
Schaller Strap locks (one placed behind the upper horn)

*PirateMetalTroy*
Is that a Yay?


----------



## filipe200x (Aug 3, 2010)

This will be a great guitar!


----------



## Enzo (Aug 3, 2010)

filipe200x said:


> This will be a great guitar!


Thanks man!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 3, 2010)

Can't wait for pics! 


+1 to good english


----------



## Enzo (Aug 3, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Can't wait for pics!
> 
> 
> +1 to good english



With a bit of luck i'll maaaaaaaybe have few more pics tomorrow. I'm going to pray for it. 
And thanks for the compliment. It means a lot to me! 


So, uuuuhh... I'm thinking about putting a light sunburst on that top. What you guys think? I'm not sure what to do. Yay or nay?
In one way, the sunburst would look cool. In other way, the figuring on the horns would disappear a bit (or entirely?) because of the black paint.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 3, 2010)

DUDE
sweet concept!
can't wait to see the finished product but you HAVE TO post a video of how it sounds

btw....what does this have to do with Tyr?


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 4, 2010)

That top is so orgasmic! I definitely want to use that wood for my next guitar whenever it is I get a new one 

As for doing a sunburst to that top... I'm not sure, I think I would personally go natural with it, I'm all for natural finishes. Again, just my opinion... But hey! It's your guitar, and it certainly WOULD NOT look bad with a sunburst!


----------



## Enzo (Aug 5, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> DUDE
> sweet concept!
> can't wait to see the finished product but you HAVE TO post a video of how it sounds
> 
> btw....what does this have to do with Tyr?


Thanks man! 

I'll post a video of how it sounds!
Just gotta choose the song. lol.
About the Tyr.
"Tyr, known for his great wisdom and courage, agreed, and the other gods bound the wolf"
This is when they are about to put Gleipneir on Fenrir. Fenrir asks for one of the gods to put the hand on his mouth, and Tyr does it.
So it pretty much says that Tyr got a lot of balls, and it doesn't matter if he is going to get fucked or not, he does whatever he needs to. This is pretty much myself.



Alberto7 said:


> That top is so orgasmic! I definitely want to use that wood for my next guitar whenever it is I get a new one
> 
> As for doing a sunburst to that top... I'm not sure, I think I would personally go natural with it, I'm all for natural finishes. Again, just my opinion... But hey! It's your guitar, and it certainly WOULD NOT look bad with a sunburst!



Hey! Thanks! I actually had to clean my keyboard after the pics, lol.

I'm going to tell you a little secret. PRS bought 120 cubic meters of this wood. Don't tell anyone, ok?  

I'll think a bit about the surburst. I like natural.

If you want i can post few more pics of another Imbuia pieces that my luth got.


Of course, almost forgot. I asked for some simple Pau-Marfim (which would be the random maple) and he give me this:
















He is fucking cool. Isn't he?


----------



## ivancic1al (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, Epic man.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 5, 2010)

ivancic1al said:


> Wow, Epic man.



Thanks man!!!!!

I'll see if i can get few more pics for tomorrow. 

And of course, few pics of guitar that he made.












Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 6, 2010)

Enzo said:


> I'm going to tell you a little secret. PRS bought 120 cubic meters of this wood. Don't tell anyone, ok?



Don't worry, I won't tell anyone that - WTF?! That's fantastic! Gorgeous guitars with gorgeous woods... As usual, PRS are after some of the most beautiful pieces out there  
and sure, some pics of that Imbuia beauty wouldn't hurt anyone, now would it?  And out of curiosity now, do you have an idea of what tonal properties that wood has?


----------



## Enzo (Aug 6, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> Don't worry, I won't tell anyone that - WTF?! That's fantastic! Gorgeous guitars with gorgeous woods... As usual, PRS are after some of the most beautiful pieces out there
> and sure, some pics of that Imbuia beauty wouldn't hurt anyone, now would it?  And out of curiosity now, do you have an idea of what tonal properties that wood has?



Tonal properties... Hmm... I don't really know. I heard a lot of things. Bassy, warm... But my luth told me that when he made a mahogany/imbuia/mahogany neck the imbuia killed almost totally the vibration of the mahogany.
On tops and backs he says that it really doesn't affect the overall tone.

To the pics:













All his imbuia pieces are incredibly large...
Those are just few ones... He have a lot more...


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 6, 2010)

Enzo said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I'll post a video of how it sounds!
> Just gotta choose the song. lol.
> ...



Ah ok gotcha and thanks for the recap lol


----------



## Enzo (Aug 6, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> Ah ok gotcha and thanks for the recap lol



lol. 
I know, it is really stupid in some ways... And there is one more reason... Sounds good!

Other dude: "What's your guitar name?!"

Me: "TYR !!!!!!"

Other dude: "OHMYGOD!! *Bow down* YOU'RE MY MASTER *mutate into a sexy girl and start getting naked*"

Nice...

The first song that i'll play on the guitar is the theme from Sponge Bob Square Pants, Br00tal. Pure shred and atrocity. 

Ok, maybe not. Probably i'll play Symphony X.


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 6, 2010)

no you should play Hold the Heathen Hammer High by Tyr XD


----------



## Enzo (Aug 6, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> no you should play Hold the Heathen Hammer High by Tyr XD



Actually it's not a bad idea! That song sounds pretty awesome! Really liked, thanks for the advice. 
But actually the guitar have nothing to do with that band, i've never heard any of their songs before. I can say that this song is a great first impression! 
And... Is it just me or Tyr needs more bass on their songs? 

Or i'll play Ensiferum!

And Symphony X...


----------



## leandroab (Aug 7, 2010)

Fuck yes.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 7, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Fuck yes.





I'm a bit confused about the strap pin position. Should i place on the stock position, which would be on the side of the upper horn. Or on the back of the upper horn? 
Is there any difference?

I play with my strap high, not extremely high. But high. 
I never tried any guitar with the strap pin placed on the back of the upper horn. So, tell me more about it!

It will take 1-2 days until i get more pics.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 9, 2010)

That's some nice wood


----------



## Enzo (Aug 9, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> That's some nice wood



Thanks!!! 


And there are no new pics... 
Maybe this night or tomorrow morning... Damn...

And i need to choose the back wood... Hmm...


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 12, 2010)

Enzo said:


> Actually it's not a bad idea! That song sounds pretty awesome! Really liked, thanks for the advice.
> But actually the guitar have nothing to do with that band, i've never heard any of their songs before. I can say that this song is a great first impression!
> And... Is it just me or Tyr needs more bass on their songs?
> 
> ...



Yeah that's bee Tyr's fault all these years they never really added more bass to their songs so it kinda just floats IMO


----------



## Enzo (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi guys... I got new pics from the guitar.

Usually i would be very excited... But i just broke up with my girl friend... So, i'm sorry, no uppercase letters this time.

So, here are the pics...







Neck...











Body...






Body and top...






Ebony fingerboard...

Bye...


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 17, 2010)

It's coming together nicely, and don't sweat it, (good) guitars > girls anyway.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 18, 2010)

Faaaawwwk man, I'm real sorry, I feel ya' ... But it's okay, I'm guessing guitars are your first love anyway  And this one is coming together really nicely! Cheer up dude, you're getting yourself a more-than-awesome treat!


----------



## Jontain (Aug 18, 2010)

Good to see some progress on this, its gonna look epic, keep you chin up!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Enzo (Aug 19, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


>



True !! 

Thanks for the support guys! Now i'm better.

Anyway, here is a close-up of the beautiful ebony fingerboard.











The wood needs to be cut in the right sizes etc. It's not a fingerboard... Yet.


----------



## alexggbr (Aug 20, 2010)

Enzo, congrats, your guitar looks great!!! I love neck-throughts and multi-laminate constructions!!! Also looks like you got an AWESOME luthier there - a real artist. I am from Brazil too (Natal/RN), and I'd like to get in touch with this guy. Could I have his email or something? Where is he from?

It is really hard to get a decent luthier here, most of them are full of shit, extremely rude and lazy to do anything that they aren't used to. 
I, however had the patience and luck to have this guy here in Natal build my 7-string Kelly (jackson shape) and I have to say, is got just plain awesome.
Take a look: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/107653-custom-kelly-7-string.html
I say I had the patience because the guy is one rude jackass MF. But it was hell worth it.

By the way, what you refer to as bloodwood, is that _pau-brasil_ ?


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 20, 2010)

May I eat that ebony? It looks pretty tasty...


----------



## Enzo (Aug 20, 2010)

alexggbr said:


> Enzo, congrats, your guitar looks great!!! I love neck-throughts and multi-laminate constructions!!! Also looks like you got an AWESOME luthier there - a real artist. I am from Brazil too (Natal/RN), and I'd like to get in touch with this guy. Could I have his email or something? Where is he from?
> 
> It is really hard to get a decent luthier here, most of them are full of shit, extremely rude and lazy to do anything that they aren't used to.
> I, however had the patience and luck to have this guy here in Natal build my 7-string Kelly (jackson shape) and I have to say, is got just plain awesome.
> ...



Hey man! I'll send a PM about this luth, in Portuguese of course! Hehehe. 




Alberto7 said:


> May I eat that ebony? It looks pretty tasty...



NO! 
THAT EBONY IS MINE !!!! MIIIIINE ! 

Oh... Few new pics, of course!





The ebony has been cut to fit the OFR7 Locking Nut.





He marked where he need cut. Take a look at the side of the ebony fingerboard.









In this one he lowered the part which will make contact with the freijó wings, so it can fly. Ok, jk, he did that for leveling the whole thing to put the top.





Here as you can see he alredy shaped the side of the neck. And you can see that beautiful headstock which will be covered with mahogany and imbuia veneers on both sides.









Now he is... Well, you can see what he is doing.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm stupid! Sorry for the Doublepost !

Hey Alex. 
Actually the bloodwood is called muirapiranga, which people also call conduru.
Pau Brasil is actually a yellow wood, not red.


----------



## tubarao guitars (Aug 21, 2010)

esta merda está muito linda!
e as madeiras brasileiras só complementam tudo isso.
apesar do marfim ser ótimo para nosso clima, o visual do maple também é lindo!
keep it up, bro.
this is a real FULL OF WIN custom axe.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 21, 2010)

Dehumanize said:


> It's coming together nicely, and don't sweat it, (good) guitars > girls anyway.



Guitar > Girls...

Well, man, they're pretty much equal. You just can't compare both because the way that they are made is completely different! 
Let's think a bit.
To make girls, you need to put your wood inside the natural habitat.
To make guitars, you need to take your wood outside the natural habitat! After all, you bought the fucking wood, so it's yours!

Got it?

Sorry for the joke. 



tubarao guitars said:


> esta merda está muito linda!
> e as madeiras brasileiras só complementam tudo isso.
> apesar do marfim ser ótimo para nosso clima, o visual do maple também é lindo!
> keep it up, bro.
> this is a real FULL OF WIN custom axe.


Maple? Quem disse que é maple? É Pau-Marfim mesmo meu velho! 

Realmente, madeiras brasileiras são lindíssimas!

Thanks for the compliment Tubarão!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 23, 2010)

.........I got a boner from that wood.......may I fornicate with it vigorously and lovingly?


----------



## alexggbr (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to be kinda skeptic about Brazillian woods, but that was before I got my guitar. The luthier used a wood called "Vinhático" for the body, which I had never heard of before and it got me baffled of how great it turned out to be.

By the way, Enzo, what are nice Brazillian alternatives for Alder, Ash, or even Mahogany? 
We do have mahogany here but it's not that easy to get it.
Do you know the tonal properties of purpleheart ("rouxinho") ? 

By the way, I'm already crazy curious to see how your guitar will look (and SOUND) like! Keep the pics coming!!!!


----------



## Enzo (Aug 30, 2010)

Cavities made.


----------



## Enzo (Aug 31, 2010)

More cavities! And the bevel "thing" to make the drop top.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 31, 2010)

those cavities are fucked up good

going to be awesome man


----------



## Enzo (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Tim!


----------



## clouds (Aug 31, 2010)

This looks lovely! Congratulations on a scoring a great luthier. Can't wait to see the final result! 

Cheers.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 1, 2010)

You realize I have to change my pants every time you post up new photos, right?  I really can't wait to see the finished product! And yes... Those cavities do look amazing


----------



## Enzo (Sep 1, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> You realize I have to change my pants every time you post up new photos, right?  I really can't wait to see the finished product! And yes... Those cavities do look amazing



Prepare to change it again!!!!!!!!!!! 











JEEZ...IN...MY...PANTS!

That's the back!

Hey *clouds*! Thanks man!! 
(waytoolazytoquote)


----------



## Enzo (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, last week i was busy as hell. Finally i can log on this forum again and take a look at the posts.





That's the neck pickup route. Beautiful, isn't it?





Neck and bridge.









Fits like a glove! A custom made glove!





That's the whole thing. By the way, the tremolo will be recessed about 3mm inside the body.





This is the back, with all the schematics alredy made. There will be no screws to hold the back plate and stuff... I hate screws! Ewww... There will be magnets!





And some part of this little wood right there is going to cover the headstock.

The top coloration is a bit strange... The figuring doesn't pop out as the last photo taken of it... Maybe with the PU varnish the figuring will pop out more... I hope so...


----------



## guitarplayerone (Sep 11, 2010)

beautiful guitar
clean routing
you can see the thought put into the pickup routes where the wiring is supposed to run
good luck

MOAR PR0NZ

but seriously, if this guitar had violin-like purfing it would be absolutely freakin rediculous (in the best way)


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 11, 2010)

There's jizz everywhere... I'm going to cry now.

PS: Sorry if my childish, phallic jokes are bothering you, but I'm lacking in creativity right now to express how much I like this


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 14, 2010)

Enzo said:


> This is the back, with all the schematics alredy made. There will be no screws to hold the back plate and stuff... I hate screws! Ewww... There will be magnets!


 
Magnets? That'll be interesting/awesome!
I've never heard of magnets being used to hold a neck on before, has it been done before?


----------



## Enzo (Sep 14, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> Magnets? That'll be interesting/awesome!
> I've never heard of magnets being used to hold a neck on before, has it been done before?




Hey! 
I meant the eletronics back plate 
Sorry.

There will be nothing holding the neck because it's a neck-through construction.
But magnets holding the neck in place would be interesting, and strange at the same time.


----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 14, 2010)

Class pictures of progress!


----------



## Enzo (Sep 21, 2010)

Back. 














There you go! Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 26, 2010)

Muito legauuuuuuuu cara!

Nicely done! It's a shame that in the end we can't see more of that beautifull neck.


----------



## Enzo (Sep 26, 2010)

Black_tear said:


> Muito legauuuuuuuu cara!
> 
> Nicely done! It's a shame that in the end we can't see more of that beautifull neck.



Muito obrigado cara! =D

Well... I (or maybe, we) just have to wait few more days and the luthier will start making the neck shape... So you can expect A LOT of wood dust and a nice and beautiful close at that flamed Pau Marfim.

If you guys want pictures of something specific, just tell me.


----------



## Enzo (Sep 29, 2010)

OH! SNAP! 

LOOK AT MY BABY!





















The headstock have some Pau-Marfim and Imbuia veneers.





By the way, those tuners are just a test. The ones that will be used will be black and will have Schaller style knobs...

Gotta change pants, be right back.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 2, 2010)

Okay, enough. Stop teasing me. When is this going to be finished?  It's such a painful wait, you must be dying 

Btw, sorry for not replying to your comments on my profile yet, I've been REALLY busy with moving countries, paperwork, and whatnot. I'll make sure to reply soon, if my stress levels don't give me a heart attack first  (hell, I'm only 20 )


----------



## Beto (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice axe, man!

I'm very prone to order a custom model made of brazilian woods.

Regarding the top wood, my first choice would be 'muiracatiara'. But there are so many beautiful woods to check out yet.

And more important, as you said before, is the choice of the luthier. I'm very interested about the guy who is doing your guitar. Would you mind giving me his contacts? 

Thanks in advance, and congrats for you baby. Keep posting more 'fetal ultrasonographies' as the pregnancy goes on - but don't forget the pics of the newborn!


----------



## Beto (Jan 3, 2011)

I know it may sound weird, but after taking a look at all those picutres, I have to ask you: 

How does this guitar smell?

I really apreciate every time I open the case of one of my axes and feel its smell. Each of them has a very particular smell - some are just good, but others can lead me into inebriation.


----------



## metallidude3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow thats comin out awesome dude, good job, and keep it up


----------



## Durero (Jan 4, 2011)

Very exciting build


----------



## b7string (Jan 4, 2011)

Beto said:


> I know it may sound weird, but after taking a look at all those picutres, I have to ask you:
> 
> How does this guitar smell?
> 
> I really apreciate every time I open the case of one of my axes and feel its smell. Each of them has a very particular smell - some are just good, but others can lead me into inebriation.



Yeah I am curious too lol, and I know what you mean every time I open my prs case I get this beautiful aroma which is almost hallucination inducing lol.

So +1 the "How does it smell" question


----------

